# Using the bicycle bells



## vectra_marian (Jun 26, 2013)

In last two years I have remarked many people installed bells on their bicycle. Why should I care about that?
yesterday i was riding my bike on the way back to my house. It was nice and quite. 
Suddenly I started to hear a bicycle chain behind me. I saw a lady on my mirror who was ridding her road bike very fast. so what? 
I continue riding on my pace but when she arrived closed to me she start ringing her bell which scared me like hell. 
Why she did this? Does she think I never heard a bike bell?
After that other five bikers did the same thing. Are they nuts? Their bicycles are noise enough.
When I am on my car I do not honk another car when I pass it. Why a bicycle is more special.
So for this bike bell lovers, please stop doing this. It is useless. Do not scare the other bikers.
If you pass another cyclist concentrates to incoming cyclists, not on someone who is riding in front of you. The bells are scary and you can provoke accidents.
Use the bell for a rider who does not ride the bike properly.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't know where you live, but in many states, a bell is technically legally required. Most ignore it though. Most people yell out to people in front that they are going to pass them.

It's like turn signals. It's legally required, but there are people that don't use turn signals to make turns or change lanes.

You are supposed to use a bell to alert people that you're going to pass them.


----------



## vectra_marian (Jun 26, 2013)

I live in Gatineau, Quebec.
You miss my point. It is scary the bell sound and does not make the passing safer.
Why, to scary the rider?
Why should I care if someone is passing me?
Since I am keeping my line why they should ring the bell? When you pass a bicycle you should have enough experience how to do it. It is your responsibility.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Perhaps you need to explore whether you experienced some trauma in your childhood that made you so frightened of bells. I've never heard of anyone being scared by the gentle ding-ding of a bicycle bell. I have many times seen people frightened by a close-passing bicycle that they did not know was approaching. Proper use of a bell is a good way to avoid that.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

vectra_marian said:


> Suddenly I started to hear a bicycle chain behind me.


You may have heard something else, but you didn't hear the chain.



> When I am on my car I do not honk another car when I pass it. Why a bicycle is more special.


Roads have specific lanes for vehicle passing. Vehicles are also required to have rear view mirrors, typically 3 of them. Bikes are not required to.



> So for this bike bell lovers, please stop doing this. It is useless. Do not scare the other bikers.


Since you saw this person in your mirror, you really shouldn't have been so disturbingly surprised by a bell. Cyclists aren't going to stop using them, so I suggest you find some way to cope with it.



> Use the bell for a rider who does not ride the bike properly.


How does someone behind you know if you're a proper bike rider?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

vectra_marian said:


> I live in Gatineau, Quebec.
> You miss my point. It is scary the bell sound and does not make the passing safer.
> Why, to scary the rider?
> Why should I care if someone is passing me?
> Since I am keeping my line why they should ring the bell? When you pass a bicycle you should have enough experience how to do it. It is your responsibility.


A bell is not scary.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

tednugent said:


> A bell is not scary.


Maybe they're just scary in Quebec!

Hey OP... look how scary bells are in Japan! 
*Caution: You may want to watch this video with a friend or loved one to comfort you.*


----------



## vectra_marian (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't be Freudian. I have done two tours in Europe, over 5000 km each. Riding a bike should be a pleasure not to make useless noise.


----------



## vectra_marian (Jun 26, 2013)

so we are heading there. I know people like to be noticed even if they do not do something special.


----------



## vectra_marian (Jun 26, 2013)

So I understand you are a bell lover. Well in this case it is hard to explain to you.
In Canadian Capital Regions we have wide bicycle path with two lines very well marked. The path that I am using is going to a forest and is can fit 3 bicycles. trust me you do not need to ring. The city is maintaining the bike line and the side very well.
That person should know I am a proper rider because I am not sloppy, I am riding the bike close to the right side.
Chains are noise mechanical components and the wind friction is also noise.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

vectra_marian said:


> Don't be Freudian. I have done two tours in Europe, over 5000 km each. Riding a bike should be a pleasure not to make useless noise.


No insult intended. I just have never heard anyone say they are frightened by a bicycle bell. Momentarily startled, perhaps, but not as much as by a shout or a close unexpected pass.

The world is full of useless noises, but contrary to your experience I think a bicycle bell is most often a useful one.

I don't have a bell on any of my bicycles, but I have been thinking about putting one on the bike I use for commuting. I think you have convinced me to do it.

Riding a bike is indeed a pleasure. Bonne chance.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

vectra_marian said:


> I have done two tours in Europe, over 5000 km each.


Ahhh so you're an expert!!! Then you know...

Rick Steves' Europe: Bicycle Touring in Europe
A bell is generally *required by law in Europe*, so you should have one on your bike — for giving a multilingual "Hi!" to other bikers as well as a "Look out, here I come!" 

German Joys: The Meaning of Bicycle Bells
"But it's a mountain bike. I don't need a bell when I'm riding trails."
"You will not always be on trails. *And it is the law*. All bikes must have a bell. This is a crowded country. 

And a little closer to home for you...
Ontario?s Bicycle Bell Law | Clarkeblog
There is a law in the Province of Ontario that states that “a bike must have a bell or horn in good working order.”


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

vectra_marian said:


> That person should know I am a proper rider because I am not sloppy, I am riding the bike close to the right side.


That doesn't prove you're a proper rider. And the fact that you're so easily scared by noises says... well you're dangerous to pass. And no one can know that until they pass you.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

OP - I am surprised this is such a big deal to you. I don't know you from Adam. If I am overtaking you, I am going to give you warning for my own safety. You can have the greatest handling skills in the world, but if you don't know I am coming (I can't assume you hear or see me), I am going to make you aware of my presence. I regularly ride a very popular metropolitan bike path and I always give a quick ring to alert others to my presence. I can't tell you how many times despite my warning, I've had folks nearly take me out. And no, they were not startled, they simply ignored or didn't hear my alert. At least here in the US, the bell is a common courtesy. And based on the proliferation on bikes in other countries and cultures, I'd imagine in most places. Heck, I am thinking of going past just the basic ding-dong and get myself an air-horn for pedestrians and automobile traffic, as I am finding the bell less effective than I would like.


----------



## vectra_marian (Jun 26, 2013)

Your money, do whatever you want.when you are behind a rider using a bell may scare it because is unexpected. A fender is more useful than a bell. But I am going to install a bell just to answer bike to those bell riders.


----------



## vectra_marian (Jun 26, 2013)

Have it one does not mean continuum use it. Also it is required to have brakes but I am suing them when I need. The law says to have it not to make noise with.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

vectra_marian said:


> ..... But I am going to install a bell just to answer bike to those bell riders.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

vectra_marian said:


> A fender is more useful than a bell.


The philosophizing is getting deep now. I'm really going to have to think about that one.

A chainsaw is more useful than a paintbrush.

Is that how it works, or am I on the wrong track here?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

vectra_marian said:


> Have it one does not mean continuum use it. Also it is required to have brakes but I am suing them when I need. The law says to have it not to make noise with.


A bell is alot less effective if unused. Just like brakes.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

vectra_marian said:


> when you are behind a rider using a bell may scare it because is unexpected.


Much better to make them crash on their own because they are scared and inexperienced. Rather then have them crash into me because they are scared and inexperienced.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

It's all in the delivery, not the method... I've made people jump while yelling out "on your left!" One guy gave me an attitude for too little warning, but really, it had more to do with my presence being unexpected than my waiting until the last minute; none the less, his point was taken. 

I'm currently in a crowded urban environment with good bike infrastructure. Calling out my presence is getting old and I've been thinking about investing in a bell. I think they are useful when expected and properly timed.

I think the OP is too sensitive. I also think that people ringing bells when you already are aware of their presence do more harm than good. If I turn around while riding and make eye-contact, there is clearly no reason to bell-me while you ride past. More often than not, anyone passing me is experienced enough not to be obnoxious.


----------



## vectra_marian (Jun 26, 2013)

Unexpected noises are scary for normal people. Overall I am grad that I managed to trap all you bell lovers. so you really think this is big deal.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

headloss said:


> I'm currently in a crowded urban environment with good bike infrastructure. Calling out my presence is getting old and I've been thinking about investing in a bell. I think they are useful when expected and properly timed.


This company makes a ridiculously large assortment of bells, and from what I've seen they're good quality.
mirrycle.com: incredibell bells


----------



## vectra_marian (Jun 26, 2013)

At least someone answered with common sense. A GREAT THANK YOU FOR YOUR REPLY. You really know how to ride and how to behave on the bicycle path!


----------



## vectra_marian (Jun 26, 2013)

They took you out because you scared them out. So good luck air-horn lover.


----------



## vectra_marian (Jun 26, 2013)

sooooooooo you like like to be important on the road - either you or them not both .


----------



## vectra_marian (Jun 26, 2013)

use it when is necessary not when you think is necessary.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

vectra_marian said:


> At least someone answered with common sense. A GREAT THANK YOU FOR YOUR REPLY. You really know how to ride and how to behave on the bicycle path!


If your issue is overuse of bells, that is one thing, but that is NOT how you position it, and that is why you are getting the "bell lovers" coming to discuss. I use my bell when appropriate to alert others. If folks are wearing earphones, I usually don't ring and make sure I have plenty of clearance to pass, as I am not confident they will even hear me. If they have a mirror, I will try to see if they are actually using it, if they are, no ring. If they look back and see me and I am passing in a short span of time, no ring. Everyone else gets a ding-dong and I assess and react in the dynamic situation. I ride defensively and a bell is one of the key tools in that approach. Just like a horn is in a car.

I'm sorry some woman scared/startled you, but you can't sweepingly make a "bells are useless" claim when the majority of the world in congested areas disagrees without expecting some backlash.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

vectra_marian said:


> use it when is necessary not when you think is necessary.


quit trying to sound so philosophical.

know who determines when using a bell is necessary? the individual.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Hear the loud alarum bells - 
Brazen bells! 
What a tale of terror, now, their turbulency tells! 
In the startled ear of night 
How they scream out their affright! 
Too much horrified to speak, 
They can only shriek, shriek, 
Out of tune, 
In a clamorous appealing to the mercy of the fire, 
In a mad expostulation with the deaf and frantic fire, 
Leaping higher, higher, higher, 
With a desperate desire, 
And a resolute endeavor 
Now - now to sit, or never, 
By the side of the pale - faced moon. 
Oh, the bells, bells, bells! 
What a tale their terror tells 
Of Despair! 
How they clang, and clash and roar! 
What a horror they outpour 
On the bosom of the palpitating air! 
Yet the ear, it fully knows, 
By the twanging, 
And the clanging, 
How the danger ebbs and flows; 
Yet the ear distinctly tells, 
In the jangling, 
And the wrangling, 
How the danger sinks and swells, 
By the sinking or the swelling in the anger of the bells - 
Of the bells - 
Of the bells, bells, bells, bells, 
Bells, bells, bells - 
In the clamor and the clanging of the bells! 

______________________________________


Hear the tolling of the bells - 
Iron bells! 
What a world of solemn thought their monody compels! 
In the silence of the night, 
How we shiver with affright 
At the melancholy menace of their tone! 
For every sound that floats 
From the rust within their throats 
Is a groan. 
And the people - ah, the people - 
They that dwell up in the steeple, 
All alone, 
And who, tolling, tolling, tolling, 
In that muffled monotone, 
Feel a glory in so rolling 
On the human heart a stone - 
They are neither man nor woman - 
They are neither brute nor human - 
They are Ghouls: - 
And their king it is who tolls: - 
And he rolls, rolls, rolls, 
Rolls 
A paean from the bells! 
And his merry bosom swells 
With the paean of the bells! 
And he dances, and he yells; 
Keeping time, time, time, 
In a sort of Runic rhyme, 
To the paean of the bells: - 
Of the bells: 
Keeping time, time, time 
In a sort of Runic rhyme, 
To the throbbing of the bells - 
Of the bells, bells, bells: - 
To the sobbing of the bells: - 
Keeping time, time, time, 
As he knells, knells, knells, 
In a happy Runic rhyme, 
To the rolling of the bells - 
Of the bells, bells, bells - 
To the tolling of the bells - 
Of the bells, bells, bells, bells, 
Bells, bells, bells, - 
To the moaning and the groaning of the bells.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Scary

Grandsire Caters at Rochester Cathedral - YouTube


----------



## lazybean (Feb 28, 2011)

vectra_marian said:


> use it when is necessary not when you think is necessary.


For whom the bell trolls?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I use a bell mainly when riding on multi-use trails with lots of walkers, runners and kids on bikes. Such people often don't notice bikes approaching from behind and can walk into you or get startled when you pass. I've found that walkers and runners often freak out when you call out but seem to understand bells with no problem. My Incredibell also has a pleasant ring.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

perhaps we should award the OP the No-bell Prize...

ta-dump.

be. here. all. week.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I use my incredibell all the time on multi use paths, I start ringing well before I get to the person I am passing hoping they hear me before I am suddenly on their ass and scaring them.

Sadly, a good 90% of people any more are rocking their Beats by Dre headphones and can't hear my bell anyway. Even cyclists are being deaf idiots, and they are the worst as they usually are all over the path being a danger to themselves and everybody around.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Oxtox said:


> perhaps we should award the OP the No-bell Prize...
> ta-dump.
> be. here. all. week.


I don't usually do rep, but that earned some.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't like bells so much.

I'm thinkin' next time I'm on the path I'll clothespin a playing card to my fork.
Or a cowbell to the handlebars.

Or the sound box out of a toy M16.

Or an MP3 player and speaker, playing Wagner real loud.


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

Randy99CL said:


> I don't like bells so much.
> 
> I'm thinkin' next time I'm on the path I'll clothespin a playing card to my fork.
> Or a cowbell to the handlebars.
> ...


Only if it is Ride of the Valkyries


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

You probably wouldn't like my Airzound!


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

LAW.S.T said:


> Only if it is Ride of the Valkyries


 Yep, that's what was playing in my head as I typed it.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't do bells, my mouth is quite a bit louder than any bell and it's free. Most people with traffic noise going on and earbuds in their ears, and phone headsets will never hear a bell anyways. Why would anyone ding a bell in an emergency? Your hands need to be on both brakes not one brake and a bell.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

I would suggest that bells are easier to hear through ear buds due to the high frequency. Additionally, it's nice to be able to avoid calling out "on your left" the 20+ times I am passing folks on my MUT commute. I was always skeptical if the bell, but I noticed an immediate difference in how people heard me/acknowledged on the trail. I am convinced. Obviously in an emergency I am going to yell something, but I don't think anyone would suggest that a bell is for an emergency.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

pushstart said:


> I would suggest that bells are easier to hear through ear buds due to the high frequency. Additionally, it's nice to be able to avoid calling out "on your left" the 20+ times I am passing folks on my MUT commute. I was always skeptical if the bell, but I noticed an immediate difference in how people heard me/acknowledged on the trail. I am convinced. Obviously in an emergency I am going to yell something, but I don't think anyone would suggest that a bell is for an emergency.


You and I have had different experiences, i've ridden with people who had bells, and their dinging them like crazy to get peoples attention and nothing, not until one of us yells do they pay attention and sometimes not even then!


----------



## Skoezie (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm one of those people that uses his bell when passing. Some people somehow need all the space on the road and with a quick ring of the bell I get their attention. Shouting or just blasting by just pisses people off or gives them the creeps.


----------



## gte (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a bell on my city bike that I use only when doing group rides and the group is going through some high traffic junction. There are no MUTs where I ride and I wouldn't use them even if there were any, because of all the dogs/kids/slow bikes/etc. When I overtake I simply leave enough distance between me and the bike I'm overtaking. The faster I overtake the bigger the distance I leave. I've never startled anybody this way.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

froze said:


> You and I have had different experiences ...


That sentiment probably explains most of the differing opinions on the board ! Certainly, I can appreciate that others who yell louder, etc. will see no benefit from a bell. And I don't have one on my road bike, but I do find myself missing it when I need to call my passes.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I've actually found it safer, and seen where it could have been safer, if in some circumstance you don't ring a bell or yell, just past quickly. Because I've found about 50% of the time if I yell on their left, they move to the left! Or dealing with a crowd, part will move left the other part moves right and some don't know which way to go so they go to their left then right then left then right! I've seen the same effect with people who had bells on their bikes. So if I have a wide enough space I just wiz by without any warning, except if there are kids on the path, their unpredictable and will jump or swerve around all over the path in a moments notice, so I slow way down and notify them of my presence so the parents can grab them.


----------



## pachuco_cadaver (Jun 5, 2008)

A bell? Why would I need one, I have never passed anyone. If they would make one that would scare mean dogs I would jump.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

vectra_marian said:


> Since I am keeping my line why they should ring the bell?


I don't know you. How do I know that you will keep your line? Maybe there is some glass up ahead and you quickly maneuver to avoid it. I'm going to ring my bell as a COURTESY TO YOU to let you know that I'm coming from behind so you don't act like Cavendish and crash into me.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

vectra_marian said:


> use it when is necessary not when you think is necessary.


Does this make any sense? So you're saying drink water when you're dehydrated, not when you think you're dehydrated...:mad2:


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Tachycardic said:


> I don't know you. How do I know that you will keep your line? Maybe there is some glass up ahead and you quickly maneuver to avoid it. I'm going to ring my bell as a COURTESY TO YOU to let you know that I'm coming from behind so you don't act like Cavendish and crash into me.


That damned Cavendish!

He was 1st loser today. :thumbsup:


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Randy99CL said:


> Or the sound box out of a toy M16.


They all sound too tinnny. Get an amp/speaker and mount that as a handlebar bag.


----------



## uberculture (Feb 26, 2013)

My bell scares my dog. Seems to work better on people, though. Before I got the bell, when I'd yell "On your left" folks turn to look at me, inadvertently wandering.. you guessed it... to the left, right in my way. The bell is just nice and polite. Plus, I'm usually huffing and puffing too much to call out. A flick of the bar-end bell works much easier for me.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i dont mind them so much, certainly better than up yours or hey get out of my way!!! both of which i hear pretty frequently, unfortunately

chicks with bells on their bikes, on the other hand, i typically find to be kinda cute. always refreshing to see something a little different or out of the ordinary. especially in a cute skirt, a basket on the front, and wearing glasses (we get a lot of that hipsterbabe around. YUM)...


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

vectra_marian said:


> So I understand you are a bell lover. Well in this case it is hard to explain to you.
> In Canadian Capital Regions we have wide bicycle path with two lines very well marked. The path that I am using is going to a forest and is can fit 3 bicycles. trust me you do not need to ring. The city is maintaining the bike line and the side very well.
> That person should know I am a proper rider because I am not sloppy, I am riding the bike close to the right side.
> Chains are noise mechanical components and the wind friction is also noise.


When you are out riding one day and as you and without warning, decide to pass someone or avoid debris in your way you might rethink your opinion. You might get wiped out by someone passing you without warning, regardless whether or not you are "sloppy". 

To say that you will ALWAYS be able to hear an approaching rider is idealistic but not realistic. To expect that everyone you are overtaking will hold their line and hear YOU is also not realistic. Bells for reality, because it only takes one mistake on either your part or on the part of another rider, runner, dog walker or skater, to ruin your life and the lives of others. A experienced rider hit an elderly woman in Arlington last year that resulted in the elderly woman's death. The legal battle for the rider lasted months, and the emotional toll was significant even though the rider was in the right. Using a bell might have prevented all of that, because the rider's "on your right" did not because it was not heard properly. A bell can be heard from further away and does not get misinterpreted as "step to your left".

You might disagree, but if something like that happens to you it will be the wrong way to change your opinion.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

froze said:


> You and I have had different experiences, i've ridden with people who had bells, and their dinging them like crazy to get peoples attention and nothing, not until one of us yells do they pay attention and sometimes not even then!


A bell is a tool, and sometimes the people do not respond to that tool appropriately. A well swung frame pump or a bicycle frame hitting their torso at 14 mph is unfortunately the only tool that works on those people.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

WaynefromOrlando said:


> A bell is a tool, and sometimes the people do not respond to that tool appropriately. A well swung frame pump or a bicycle frame hitting their torso at 14 mph is unfortunately the only tool that works on those people.


LOL!!!! Sometimes I wish I could do that, believe or not the thought has crossed my mind many times!


----------



## justme23 (Aug 21, 2012)

vectra_marian said:


> I live in Gatineau, Quebec.
> You miss my point. It is scary the bell sound and does not make the passing safer.
> Why, to scary the rider?
> Why should I care if someone is passing me?
> Since I am keeping my line why they should ring the bell? When you pass a bicycle you should have enough experience how to do it. It is your responsibility.


I have no way of knowing if the rider in front will maintain their lane.I don't have a bell so I announce which side I'm passing on.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

justme23 said:


> I have no way of knowing if the rider in front will maintain their lane.I don't have a bell so I announce which side I'm passing on.


How do you like it when a car driver blasts his/her horn when passing you on your bike? Or how about a big rig letting rip with the air horn? 

How the heck are those people supposed to know if you can hold your line or if you're gonna just dart in front of them all willy-nilly? 

They do it for your safety.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

velodog said:


> How do you like it when a car driver blasts his/her horn when passing you on your bike? Or how about a big rig letting rip with the air horn?
> 
> How the heck are those people supposed to know if you can hold your line or if you're gonna just dart in front of them all willy-nilly?
> 
> They do it for your safety.


Do what for your safety? The response was he is BEHIND others, so if someone is in front how is that person worried about you holding your line?

Most of the time if I yell on your left the dopes move left, or if there is more than one one goes left the other goes right, or one goes left one goes right, one or both of them get confused so the one that goes left goes right and/or the one that goes right goes left. So a lot of the times I just blow by them without saying a word. 

The other weird thing I can't understand is I'll be riding on a divided bike path...that's a bike path with a broken yellow line down the middle just like a road a car would drive on thus the car will be on the right side of the broken yellow line. So why is it bicyclists seemed compelled to ride their bikes left of the line? Do they think we all live in England? do they drive their cars like that? if not then why ride their bikes like that?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

froze said:


> Do what for your safety? The response was he is BEHIND others, so if someone is in front how is that person worried about you holding your line?
> 
> Most of the time if I yell on your left the dopes move left, or if there is more than one one goes left the other goes right, or one goes left one goes right, one or both of them get confused so the one that goes left goes right and/or the one that goes right goes left. So a lot of the times I just blow by them without saying a word.
> 
> The other weird thing I can't understand is I'll be riding on a divided bike path...that's a bike path with a broken yellow line down the middle just like a road a car would drive on thus the car will be on the right side of the broken yellow line. So why is it bicyclists seemed compelled to ride their bikes left of the line? Do they think we all live in England? do they drive their cars like that? if not then why ride their bikes like that?


Have you ever had a car honk there horn before starting their pass of you? I have, and I find it unnerving and unnecessary.
The horn people do it because they don't trust the cyclist so it's a "I'm here and get out of my way" kinda thing, just like a bell or on the left is.

I don't announce myself unless the person(s) are taking so much space that I cannot pass without buzzing them, or their movements are erratic. And if that's the case it's just a "behind you" and let them figure out which way to move.

It's relatively easy for me to alter my speed to make a safe pass without notifying every individual.

"They do it for your safety" was a little smart-ass on my part, aimed at everyone, motor vehicle or bicycle, that feels the need to announce every pass.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

As for those seeking a bell, check out this one (not in production yet):
A better bicycle bell, made in the USA. by Spurcycle — Kickstarter


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

velodog said:


> Have you ever had a car honk there horn before starting their pass of you? I have, and I find it unnerving and unnecessary.
> The horn people do it because they don't trust the cyclist so it's a "I'm here and get out of my way" kinda thing, just like a bell or on the left is.
> 
> I don't announce myself unless the person(s) are taking so much space that I cannot pass without buzzing them, or their movements are erratic. And if that's the case it's just a "behind you" and let them figure out which way to move.
> ...


Right, and that's why I rarely announce I'm passing someone because it just makes it worse 4 out of 10 times. I reserve any announcements for a group or a drunk cyclist who prefers to weave all over the bike lane, then like you slow down and wait for response. I do however say as I pass someone after I announced I was passing on their left and they go left so I have to go right, "Oh, I'm sorry I meant your other left"!


----------



## justme23 (Aug 21, 2012)

velodog said:


> How do you like it when a car driver blasts his/her horn when passing you on your bike? Or how about a big rig letting rip with the air horn?
> 
> How the heck are those people supposed to know if you can hold your line or if you're gonna just dart in front of them all willy-nilly?
> 
> They do it for your safety.


You compare my call of passing on your left(or bike bell ) to laying on a car horn or semi airhorn.I see why you and the op are so frightened by the scary bell.True a lot of people go to the left so 
I then shift right.There are a lot of traumatic points in life and I never thought that was one.Good luck.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

justme23 said:


> You compare my call of passing on your left(or bike bell ) to laying on a car horn or semi airhorn.I see why you and the op are so frightened by the scary bell.True a lot of people go to the left so
> I then shift right.There are a lot of traumatic points in life and I never thought that was one.Good luck.


Well, justyou23, I ain't frightened by your bell, or that car/truck horn, just pointing out how unnecessary they can tend to be.
And thanks for the good luck.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

With so many people on the bike-jogging paths using music devices and ear buds... I am not sure how effective a bell is. But if a bell was only effective half of the time.... as long as it works sometimes when I need it... that is better than nothing. 

The city I ride though most days... has a law that requires a bell. The law even spells out the ding-dong type bell. 

I hate the idea of a careless motorist walking away scot-free after running me over.... simply because I failed to have a bell. I keep the legally required reflectors on my bicycle... partly because of that.

But... meanwhile I remain bell-less.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Dave Cutter said:


> With so many people on the bike-jogging paths using music devices and ear buds... I am not sure how effective a bell is. But if a bell was only effective half of the time.... as long as it works sometimes when I need it... that is better than nothing.
> 
> The city I ride though most days... has a law that requires a bell. The law even spells out the ding-dong type bell.
> 
> ...


I've come up behind riders yelling at full volume and they never hear me due to their damn earbuds with the music cranked up. Short of a air powered horn they won't hear anything.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

So I'm guessing the Loud Bicycle Horn is off the list, eh? 
I'm a helper!









Loud Bicycle | Car horn for bikes









Product Specs



 Water resistant, you can use it in the rain 
 Loudness: 112 Decibels, like a typical car horn 
 Pitch: Just like a compact car, low tone ~420 Hz, high tone ~500 Hz 
 Honk duration: up to 30 seconds straight, but please be respectful 
 Batteries: Mini USB rechargeable, lithium batteries that will last 1-2 months 
 Dimensions: 6x4.5x4 inches at its widest extent 
 Weight: Less than 23 ounces


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Tig said:


> So I'm guessing the Loud Bicycle Horn is off the list, eh?
> I'm a helper!
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the question here is why? why such a device, it looks stupid. I've been riding for over 40 years and so far my loud mouth has been all I needed.


----------



## humex (Feb 16, 2017)

When I ride my mountain bike, sometimes, I miss my bell from my cruiser and rarely I need a big horn if there are kids on the path, their unpredictable. Some people don't know how to react and some don't know or don't care if there is a bicycle road. Some of them listen music and so on....there are to many motives why you should have a bell. I have about 1/2 mile to a downhill circuit and I don't wanna go with my car but also, I don't want to put a bell on my MB. When it comes to cruiser bike I don't have a problem.


----------

